# 2014 Synapse info/pics thread



## GT554

I'll be purchasing a new road bike sooner then later & it's either going to be the new Synapse or the Evo. Any info, photos, ride reports on the Synapse would be appreciated. This is going to be a tough decision


----------



## SBH1973

I just ordered a 2014 Synapse Hi-Mod Dura Ace. I'm hoping it will be in by mid-June. MSRP is $7499.


----------



## dje31

I'll try to keep it simple, using the beautiful and undervalued tool of sweeping generalizations:

If you're over 40: Synapse.

If you race competitively: EVO.

I've had CAADs, SystemSix, SuperSix, and three Synapses...and I'm 48. Guess which one I still own and ride?

I'm also, admittedly, more of a mountain biker.

And I'd love one of the new Synapse Hi-Mod Black, with Di2. Still not sure about that 25.4 seatpost...or the Vision wheels...


----------



## John_M

I just just made the same decision a month ago comparing the 2013 EVO Hi Mod to the 2013 Hi Mod Synapse. It was hard to find test bikes but I was able to find both before buying and that is your best bet. The Synapse head tube is 2 cm higher than the EVO but the EVO still fit me being in the highest position and I am 60. The EVO is 2 lbs lighter and accelerates faster. The Evo was a newer design and was almost as comfortable as the Synapse so I chose the 2013 EVO Hi-Mod Dura Ace bike. The Synapse is now a new design for 2014 and what I hear is a big improvement so you could wait to test ride if you can find one.


----------



## rickdees

Will there be any changes to the 2014 Synapse alloy models?


----------



## wayne

Read somewhere online that the geometry may have changed on the 2014 Synapse?


----------



## Team Sarcasm

Something like this? 

Peloton

The All-New Synapse

The cannondale page has a lot of pictures and was taken from this thread http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cannondale/2014-bikes-303652.html


----------



## SBH1973

This was my thought as well - I'm turning 40 this year and decided that the Synapse was the way to go, even though I probably would have been fine on the Evo. From what I've been reading, the new Synapse is a vast improvement over the old in terms of stiffness and weight. Can't wait to get it.



dje31 said:


> I'll try to keep it simple, using the beautiful and undervalued tool of sweeping generalizations:
> 
> If you're over 40: Synapse.
> 
> If you race competitively: EVO.
> 
> I've had CAADs, SystemSix, SuperSix, and three Synapses...and I'm 48. Guess which one I still own and ride?
> 
> I'm also, admittedly, more of a mountain biker.
> 
> And I'd love one of the new Synapse Hi-Mod Black, with Di2. Still not sure about that 25.4 seatpost...or the Vision wheels...






dje31 said:


> I'll try to keep it simple, using the beautiful and undervalued tool of sweeping generalizations:
> 
> If you're over 40: Synapse.
> 
> If you race competitively: EVO.
> 
> I've had CAADs, SystemSix, SuperSix, and three Synapses...and I'm 48. Guess which one I still own and ride?
> 
> I'm also, admittedly, more of a mountain biker.
> 
> And I'd love one of the new Synapse Hi-Mod Black, with Di2. Still not sure about that 25.4 seatpost...or the Vision wheels...


----------



## Ruby13

Background, I am soon to be 65 and rode over 4000 miles last year. Bad back and age brought me to my 2011 Synapse that originally came as a model 6 with Apex group and has been upgraded to all Force with Dura Ace wheels and Easton carbon bars. This has brought the weight down to 16 pounds. Very comfortable bike (except for stock saddle).
I have been thinking of getting a higher end frame and the '14 Hi Mod I believe will be coming out with the new SRAM Force 22 group. It appears to be lighter, stiffer and quicker in handling than the older models.
My LBS in NY originally pointed me to 3 models when I was looking, the Synapse, Specialized Roubaix and the Giant Defy. Ended up buying from LBS in Florida who given age and riding goals also went with the Synapse and a Look model (don't remember the number). 
When I was getting fitted they mentioned that most people looking for new bikes tend to go for racing models with geometry that is wrong for their style of riding and they are put in positions on the bike that is lower and certainly more uncomfortable for longer rides. 
The Synapse in my opinion after almost 6M miles on it covers most styles of riding and while I wouldn't ride it in a crit, is certainly fine for long rides from 10 to 100 miles which would include any Fondo' you might consider.


----------



## Team Sarcasm

Also I am really hoping the green color comes to the market. If it does I might have to get another synapse instead of a caad10


----------



## regnaD kciN

Ruby13 said:


> The Synapse in my opinion after almost 6M miles on it covers most styles of riding and while I wouldn't ride it in a crit, is certainly fine for long rides from 10 to 100 miles which would include any Fondo' you might consider.


You've put in almost six million miles???


----------



## tigger

Does anyone know if new 2014 Synapse will be available as frameset only. Thank you.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Team Sarcasm said:


> Also I am really hoping the green color comes to the market. If it does I might have to get another synapse instead of a caad10


The all green ones the team were riding in the classics? No plans to have it available...


----------



## krtassoc

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....20x320/431897_601123836572374_205542446_n.jpg


----------



## Ruby13

6M in my former banking career was thousands.Guess I have to get up to date and use 6k.


----------



## GT554

krtassoc said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....20x320/431897_601123836572374_205542446_n.jpg


Doh!!! They are starting to hit the dealers?


----------



## Dan Gerous

GT554 said:


> Doh!!! They are starting to hit the dealers?


Dealer here (I'm in Canadakistan though, might be slower to get) said mid-june... but the local rep now has a 2014 Synapse Black Inc... but it it's not my size.


----------



## trauma-md

The 2014 Synapse RED that was slated for early June is now delayed until early to mid AUGUST. 

It is most likely the RED22 that is holding it back. 

If you are fancyin' the RED bike, be aware it has an 11-32 cassette with WiFLi RD AND 28mm tires…the 11-32 kinda turned me off.

The BLACK INC. Dura Ace bike will be mid June….(fingers crossed). 

I'm gonna replace mechanical for Di2 and put some 202FC clinchers on it….hoping that the Di2 battery will fit in the 25.4 seat post…anyone know? I see that there's a women's di2 version listed and it looks like its internal battery...


----------



## krtassoc

https://laverdebikeandfun.it/1/images/670_0_2900020_72518.jpg


----------



## jpaschal01

Have a riding buddy that was just surprised with a 2014 Synapse Hi-Mod frame as a crash replacement. 
View attachment 281661


----------



## HEWSINATOR

My 105 bike. Bad pick.
View attachment 281662


----------



## trauma-md

Those are actually 2013 Synapses…the 2014 has much different tube shapes and all internal routing…

Sweet bikes nonetheless….:thumbsup:


----------



## HEWSINATOR

Correct. I was not really paying attention and saw a pic of my bike.


----------



## Sacke

Have you guys noticed how nobody talks about the weight of the new 2014 Synapse in any of the reviews? 

I think I know why... My local bikeshop cyclespassieu.com got the top of the line Mechanic Dura-Ace, Vision Metron 40, new Hollowgram crankset version in size 54cm. 

Just about the lightest parts available, and no paint on the bike. Weight? 

6.8kg without pedals, or 14,99 lbs. 

I didn't weigh the bike myself, but the mechanics were surprised too how heavy it was. 

Could it be true that the bike is that hefty? 

This is unfortunately the only picture that I have of the bike at the moment. I'll take some more next week. 

EDIT: It seems that the correct weight is 6.7kg. More pictures on the front page cyclespassieu.com

View attachment 281751


----------



## Dan Gerous

Frame is reported at 950gr (size 54 or 56) which isn't that bad for a frame of that type, no clue about the fork weight though. But FSA SL-K parts aren't light, the Aliante Kium isn't either, and while Dura-Ace is not heavy, it is heavier than SRAM Red. I can't find the weight of those Vision wheels, but they're probably well above 1500gr... All that for a total weight right at the edge of the UCI weight limit? I don't think it's unreasonable. The BMC Grand Fondo that Taylor Phinney used this spring was 8kg! There is weight to be lost if someone wants to (although the seatpost size might make it hard to find a light option), but weight weenies are better served sticking with the EVO.


----------



## trauma-md

When did 14.99 lbs become "heavy"?!?


----------



## dje31

trauma-md said:


> When did 14.99 lbs become "heavy"?!?


Clearly it's a pig!


----------



## trauma-md

dje31 said:


> Clearly it's a pig!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ziscwg

dje31 said:


> Clearly it's a pig!


Yeah, if someone gave me one, I'd just hang it on the garage wall for decoration. No need to ride such a tank.


----------



## Dan Gerous

6.72kg / 14.815lbs for the SRAM Red model in size 56. More pictures of that particular bike in a shop in Spain.

View attachment 281998


----------



## Dan Gerous

ziscwg said:


> Yeah, if someone gave me one, I'd just hang it on the garage wall for decoration. No need to ride such a tank.


Wouldn't you be afraid the wall would crumble down under the weight?


----------



## radiomir

Ruby13 said:


> I have been thinking of getting a higher end frame and the '14 Hi Mod I believe will be coming out with the new SRAM Force 22 group.


Where have you heard about a Force model? That is what I would choose if available, but thus far I have only read about Dura-Ace, Red, Ultegra, and possibly Athena.


----------



## Rashadabd

We started a thread a month or so back that had pretty much every new synapse review out there. Do you remember the name Dan?


----------



## Rashadabd

Here it is:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cannondale/2014-bikes-303652.html


----------



## wrshultz

Wasn't there a rumor going around of no SRAM Red 22 on the new Synapse until August? Was that rumor for North American only?


----------



## DNM

*Frame or frame with cranks?*



tigger said:


> Does anyone know if new 2014 Synapse will be available as frameset only. Thank you.


+1 for frameset


----------



## zamboni

The biggest mistake Cannondale made distance themselves from Campy for their product line up, otherwise they would have launch the new 2014 models without any delay.I've been running Campy 11spds since 09 and Shimano & Sram just release their 11 spds grouppo.


----------



## dje31

zamboni said:


> The biggest mistake Cannondale made distance themselves from Campy for their product line up, otherwise they would have launch the new 2014 models without any delay.I've been running Campy 11spds since 09 and Shimano & Sram just release their 11 spds grouppo.


I'm pretty sure that European-spec Cannondales routinely ship with Campy (at least they used to; not sure about currently)...it's just not normal Stateside.

Reasoning? Lack of domestic demand (generally speaking, not folks who frequent boards like these), but much more importanty, import duties, Euro-to-US$ exchange rates, the "mystique / cachet" of Campy, etc., makes it prohibitively expensive. 

Campy can charge just about whatever they want, and often get it. They're nearly tantamount to drug dealers. You want it? You pay for it.

Lots of Italian products are like that, deservedly so or not.


----------



## Dan Gerous

dje31 said:


> I'm pretty sure that European-spec Cannondales routinely ship with Campy (at least they used to; not sure about currently)...it's just not normal Stateside.
> 
> Reasoning? Lack of domestic demand (generally speaking, not folks who frequent boards like these), but much more importanty, import duties, Euro-to-US$ exchange rates, the "mystique / cachet" of Campy, etc., makes it prohibitively expensive.
> 
> Campy can charge just about whatever they want, and often get it. They're nearly tantamount to drug dealers. You want it? You pay for it.
> 
> Lots of Italian products are like that, deservedly so or not.


I think it mostly comes down to pricing... Campy is expensive to begin with and they're not giving as good OEM pricing to bike companies as Shimano and even less compared to SRAM. Same reason almost every bikes come stock with Mavic wheels, it's mostly because they're aggressive in their OEM pricing.

It would have been nice though if, for their '_to hell with a good price_' BLACK INC. range they had gone with Campagnolo, it would have given an aura and a more exclusive feel compared to the good but boring Shimano Dura-Ace that's already found on lower end models... (says the guy with a Evo BLACK INC. with Dura-Ace). But then again, those who go the extra length and change their groups to Campy have more special bikes.


----------



## DNM

That's why I'm asking about frame only. Want to go with Campy. Although I admit the DuraAce 9000 is almost good enough to convince me to take the Synapse as is. And I don't need the wheels, as I have a pair of 404's to go on the bike.


----------



## Dan Gerous

DNM said:


> That's why I'm asking about frame only. Want to go with Campy. Although I admit the DuraAce 9000 is almost good enough to convince me to take the Synapse as is. And I don't need the wheels, as I have a pair of 404's to go on the bike.


I asked about a local dealer for 2014 Synapse framesets a while back, the new bike had just showed up so he didn't have any info yet (that was before he even had prices and availability for the complete bikes). I abandoned the new Synapse option since, but I'd ask your LBS, they should be able to find out if the frame is available alone by now.


----------



## Vlad427

is the new frame only going to be available on Hi-Mod or will it be available for all 2014 carbon models?


----------



## Dan Gerous

Vlad427 said:


> is the new frame only going to be available on Hi-Mod or will it be available for all 2014 carbon models?


Only Hi-Mod for this summer... but if they do as they have done with other models, it should trickle down in non-Hi-Mod models eventually, not sure about alloy models though, they may keep the old Synapse for lower price points (kind of like what they did with the old SuperSix when the Evo was released) and, while it hasn't been confirmed (although they said they were working on 'something'), I'm guessing the new Synapse should eventually come out in a disc version as well.


----------



## mbaulfinger

I'm late to this party but I have to say that the Synapse Black Inc looks so good it could make me think of cheating on my Madone! Sharp looking machine. Looks like alot of engineering went into the new shape of the tubes etc. I wonder if the the Black Inc will be produced in limited numbers so a guy would have to be proactive in getting an order placed?


----------



## Team Sarcasm

I don't think they will be produced in limited numbers...more likely the limiting factor would be how many people can afford them. 

My cannondale dealer only brings those in per order.


----------



## unagidon

Anyone see geometry charts for the 2014 Synapse? I know I read somewhere that the geometry will be different from the 2013 models, but I've yet to find a chart.


----------



## Rashadabd

unagidon said:


> Anyone see geometry charts for the 2014 Synapse? I know I read somewhere that the geometry will be different from the 2013 models, but I've yet to find a chart.


It's on the 2014 Synapse specific section of the Cannondale homepage. If you scroll to the very bottom of that section where they show the bikes and specs, you will see a link for it.


----------



## Dan Gerous

2014 Synapse geometry chart:


----------



## Harley-Dale

Dan, glad you got it when you did...I get red-X when I go to the CDale site.


----------



## unagidon

Harley-Dale said:


> Dan, glad you got it when you did...I get red-X when I go to the CDale site.


Yeah, I get a "red-x" too.


----------



## chris58

Here is the new one with Red and AM tubeless wheels at 6.43 kilos !! even better than the old Synapse.
View attachment 284478


----------



## dje31

The microsite ( if that's the right term ) for the '14 Synapse is very image-heavy. I believe there's 157 ( ! ) that it needs to load to see everything. You might refresh the page and ( patiently ) wait for all 157 to load. Maybe then you'll see the geometry table.

If that doesn't work, maybe this will:

View attachment 284481


----------



## trauma-md

Or you can go here and look at the new manual, the geo chart is on the last page….

http://media.cannondale.com/media/Synapse_2014/129387_OMS_Synapsecarbon_en_low.pdf


----------



## Synapse Rider

The 2014 Hi Mod black Synapse is an awesome bike and is very comfortable. I received it the 5th of July.
View attachment 284714
This is my first road bike, so I can't compare it to another bike. My wife has a 2012 synapse and she loves my bike better than hers.


----------



## cobra5514

Synapse Rider, 

Your bike looks absolutely beautiful. After calling up a few of my LBSs I'm a bit discouraged. They've all pretty much told me that they won't get the 2014s until November at best.


----------



## tipstall

Can't wait to ride it tomorrow.


----------



## Team Sarcasm

Synapse Rider said:


> The 2014 Hi Mod black Synapse is an awesome bike and is very comfortable. I received it the 5th of July.
> View attachment 284714
> This is my first road bike, so I can't compare it to another bike. My wife has a 2012 synapse and she loves my bike better than hers.


Dang this is your first bike? You ball hard, sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## Team Sarcasm

tipstall said:


> Can't wait to ride it tomorrow.


If that the mini-light on the stem some of the reviews were talking about? If so cant you take some pictures of that?


----------



## Harley-Dale

cobra5514 said:


> Synapse Rider,
> 
> Your bike looks absolutely beautiful. After calling up a few of my LBSs I'm a bit discouraged. They've all pretty much told me that they won't get the 2014s until November at best.


Think thats bad? My LBS had no idea about 2014s, and the guy went to the CDale website to look. He said no, only 2013s. I had to tell him they have some 2014s on there, if he looked a wee tad harder.

They also sell Trek, so I suspect they really dont care about Cannondale, at least at that store. I will go to the other one and see if it is any better. My confidence in store staff is essential, or I wont buy there.

Tipstall, nice ride....give us a ride report if you ever get off it long enough to post. :thumbsup:


----------



## tipstall

The mini light is not a deal changer but nice.


----------



## cobra5514

If only Cannondale released a Synapse that included Di2 by default


----------



## davegregoire

For those of you that have already received your 2014 synapse, did it come with the di2 routing parts? I have di2 and I'm gonna throw it on my synapse when it arrives in but I didn't know if I have to order the plugs for the front and di2 grommets for the rear chainstay exit and headtube entrance.


----------



## tipstall

davegregoire said:


> For those of you that have already received your 2014 synapse, did it come with the di2 routing parts? I have di2 and I'm gonna throw it on my synapse when it arrives in but I didn't know if I have to order the plugs for the front and di2 grommets for the rear chainstay exit and headtube entrance.


Yes, parts came with bike, look at page 11 of pdf listed above.


----------



## vasiliyg

I'm planning getting a Synapse for next year but I'm new to road bikes, so I'm confused with frame size that will fit me. At the moment, I have two cannondale mountain bikes boths size M with 100mm stem and feel comfortable on it. For example, top tube length of my Flash is 58.5mm - so does it mean I should get a size 58 Synapse???


----------



## Donn12

vasiliyg said:


> I'm planning getting a Synapse for next year but I'm new to road bikes, so I'm confused with frame size that will fit me. At the moment, I have two cannondale mountain bikes boths size M with 100mm stem and feel comfortable on it. For example, top tube length of my Flash is 58.5mm - so does it mean I should get a size 58 Synapse???


I have 3 58cm roadbikes and I am a L for my flash. you need to ride one and get fit but you are most likely 56 or 54cm. I am 6'1". My Dad got a M flash and he is 5'10".


----------



## Ruby13

My cannondale hybrid is a medium and my synapse is 54cm. 
I'm 5'10 with a 31'" inseam. However I was fit and any shop you go to should give you a basic fitting for size and take a ride.


----------



## Harley-Dale

Dont know if this helps, but.... All my CDale road bikes over the years were 56. Tried a 58 in 1991, but it was longish for me and had a short stem to make it close.

I also recommend riding the bike, but the 54cm Synapse was too small for me. The 56cm was good. I am 5'9" with 32 inseam--average size dude.

My CAADX is 54cm, as recommended by CDale. It fits like a 56cm Synapse, and geometry is close between the two.

HTH


----------



## ed4000

Don't know if you guys have seen this, but I just found what appear to be pics of all 2014 Synapse versions (even non-hi-mod). First place I've seen the non hi-mod pics.
Can anyone verify that these look correct? The hi-mods match up with the Cannondale website, and the non hi-mods look different but similar so I think it's right. Only 1 color scheme shown of each.
BikePedia
this is the Carbon 4 Rival I'm thinking about ordering. Anyone heard anything lately about availability?
2014 Cannondale Synapse Carbon 4 Rival - BikePedia


----------



## rickdees

The 2014 Synapse alloy models are updated to reflect the design philosophy and geometry of the 2014 Synapse carbon models. There will will five alloy models: Claris, Sora, Tiagra, 105, and Ultegra. The 105 and Ultegra models are equipped with disc brakes. The frames have eyelets for mounting fenders and a rear rack and clearance for 30 mm wide tires.


Carytown Bicycle Company — Synapse Alloy 105... not the uncool uncle it once was.


----------



## Dan Gerous

And BOOM! The carbon Hi-Mod Synapse gets the obligatory disc brake specific treatment. :thumbsup:


----------



## SBH1973

I've been riding my 2014 Synapse Hi-Mod DA for about six weeks now - very nice ride. I'll post some pictures and weight soon, but this bike is a keeper.


----------



## 1nterceptor

Test drove a 2014 Hi Mod Synapse with SRAM Red in August. Really liked it and was set on buying the Ultegra version. C'dale reps said New Jersey dealers will have them in 2 weeks. 1 month later I asked my dealer when the 2014's were coming, he said "October, maybe". Got tired of waiting, bought a 2013 Scott CR1 Pro they had in stock. Not as comfortable as the Synapse, but at least they were in stock and I could go out and rride. 


2014_CANNONDALE_SYNAPSE_DEMO_BIKE[1] by 1nterceptor, on Flickr


----------



## darwinosx

cobra5514 said:


> If only Cannondale released a Synapse that included Di2 by default


It's really odd that they don't. I'm not looking at a Synapse now because there is no Ultegra Di2 version. Can't imagine what Cannondale is thinking.


----------



## Dan Gerous

darwinosx said:


> It's really odd that they don't. I'm not looking at a Synapse now because there is no Ultegra Di2 version. Can't imagine what Cannondale is thinking.


The Synapse Carbon Hi-Mod Disc comes with DuraAce Di2... I think the hold on it is the Shimano hydraulic discs... And surely, if one has to have Di2, he must have discs too...


----------



## darwinosx

Oddly Specialized is going the same way. So I can eliminate both Specialized and cannon dale and go back to Giant for a Di2 bike in the Defy Advanced series.

Defy Advanced 0 (2014) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States

It makes so little sense for both Specialized and Cannondale to not have a Di2 "endurance" range bike that I can only assume there is some marketing reason for this.


----------



## tranzformer

darwinosx said:


> It's really odd that they don't. I'm not looking at a Synapse now because there is no Ultegra Di2 version. Can't imagine what Cannondale is thinking.



Maybe they will next year? Just thinking out loud, but they don't have a '14 CAAD10 with Ultegra Di2. Could be due to limited availability of 6870 to start off with as it isn't going to be hitting the market until end of this year early next year. Maybe Cannondale figured to wait and do a '15 Ultegra Di2 once they could get 6870 in significant numbers?


----------



## trauma-md

I replaced mechanical DA on mine for 9070 and I can honestly tell you it's the perfect bike now…I would wait or upgrade…lovin' this Synapse


----------



## s2ktaxi

Dan Gerous said:


> The Synapse Carbon Hi-Mod Disc comes with DuraAce Di2... I think the hold on it is the Shimano hydraulic discs... And surely, if one has to have Di2, he must have discs too...


I don't see a Synapse Carbon Hi Mod Disc on the site. Are all hi mod frames disc ready?


----------



## Dan Gerous

s2ktaxi said:


> I don't see a Synapse Carbon Hi Mod Disc on the site. Are all hi mod frames disc ready?


It was shown later and will only be available in one model for now (Dura-Ace Di2 + hydraulic discs, Enve carbon disc specific wheels, Hollowgram SISL2...) but it was featured pretty much everywhere on the web when it was introducd at Eurobike (here's one write-up with pics for exemple).

The frames are either for rim or discs brakes, not both can be used on the same frame. That's why the disc model came so much later, they needed extra time to fine tune and keep the same rear end flex/confort even with the disc brake mount, it would have been easy to mess with the Synapse stays properties by just adding a disc mount like most frame use. The disc fork also needed more work to keep it as strong, as stiff and as comfortable with the disc brake mount and the internal routing while not making it too much heavier. I'm not sure about it's availability but I heard Shimano's hydraulic road discs would only start to be available in January... and if we're to guess from mountain bike disc brakes, you want the Shimanos, not SRAM which probably makes the worst hydraulic disc brakes on the mountain bike market.

The carbon frames are all Di2 compatible though even if they're speced with mechanic groups.


----------



## cbr600f4i

Just got my 2014 Synapse Carbon 3 (Ultegra) in. Cannondale claims this bike has plush with the crush and I can say I agree right away. I previously owned a 2013 CAAD10 3 (Ultegra) and this Synapse provides much more noticable comfort right away especially on uneven terrain (ie. dirt, uneven pavement, etc). The SAVE stays technology is much more apparent on this bike I would say. The CAAD10 was pretty stiff for an alu bike and will definitely be missed. The lateral stiffness I would say is just a tad stiffer than the CAAD10. 

I purchase a 51cm weighing at 16.15 lbs or could be 16 lbs 15 oz without the pedals but I'm not sure which one. Ride is much smoother. Your riding style definitely needs to be taken into consideration when purchasing Synapse vs EVO. The Ultegra 6800 groupset is definitely an added bonus, especially the 11-32 cassette. 

Ask yourself if you want CRUSH or more PLUSH? LOL. But hope this helps!


----------



## mejepa

Thanks for sharing


----------



## downhillmania

*Built this up this morning...*

And took it for a quick spin. This bike is so so smooth. Love my EVO but this is a completely different ride.
[URL="https://s306.photobucket.com/user/downhillmania/media/2013-12-08143049_zps52b7db10.jpg.html]







[/URL][/URL]


----------



## veloci1

@downhill man,
I would like to hear if there is something you like about the Evo over the synapse that would make you regret your buy. 
I am 50 years old and no more racing for me, but, lots of competitive rides with my club and others. My Evo has a crack and it is being replaced under warranty. They have offered me a high mod synapse as a replacement if I want to.
I rode 2014 synapse for about an hour and there seemed to be a small hesitation of power transfer whenever I stepped on it. It might have been the wheels but I am not sure.

Let me know.


----------



## downhillmania

veloci1 said:


> @downhill man,
> I would like to hear if there is something you like about the Evo over the synapse that would make you regret your buy.
> I am 50 years old and no more racing for me, but, lots of competitive rides with my club and others. My Evo has a crack and it is being replaced under warranty. They have offered me a high mod synapse as a replacement if I want to.
> I rode 2014 synapse for about an hour and there seemed to be a small hesitation of power transfer whenever I stepped on it. It might have been the wheels but I am not sure.
> 
> Let me know.


Hey Velo,

While Im no expert but Ill give you my thoughts. I have the 13' Evo Red and the 14' Synapse carbon 3. The Evo does feel a little bit snappier but a much more harsh ride. The Evo is slightly lighter, by how much Im not quite sure, but in the pick up test you can feel a little more in the Synapse. I have mostly the same components on each so there isnt much difference between Red and Force, weight and performance wise. Same bars, cranks and almost wheels.

So the Synapse is different to me by set up and ride quality. While the Evo is Power in = power out the Synapse isnt far off. Its power transfer is great. The difference for me mostly is the how much higher up you are in the front then the Evo. While I felt I was slower but looking at the computer I was doing my normal speed. Its quite deceiving. The ride is so much smoother. They are correct about the vibration dampening. Plus with 25mm tire over 23 that make a difference as well. All in all would I pick one over the other, it would depend on riding style. I like them both. Long rides and the NY Gran Fondo, Ill use the Synapse and for trying to best by buddies in a shorter ride, the Evo. Hope this helps.


----------



## veloci1

​Thank you so much for the quick response. Based on what you say about comfort, I might end up with the synapse.. My position will not change on the bike since I will set it up just like the Evo, but, if the frame is more comfortable, that on it's own will make a difference, I just believe that a liitle give in the rear of the frame will be welcomed.


----------



## mejepa

trauma-md said:


> I replaced mechanical DA on mine for 9070 and I can honestly tell you it's the perfect bike now…I would wait or upgrade…lovin' this Synapse


Hi:
If you don't mind, could you please either send me (i send you my email in a private message) or post some photos of how you have integrated the internal battery. I'm just to purchase one Synapse 2014 and I'll try to do the same you have done, change the mechanical for the 9070 Dura ace Di2 with internal battery.
Regards.


----------



## trauma-md

Actually my way of doing this modification isn't all that complicated or impressive, but it works very well. I simply bought some insulating pipe foam from the hardware store and cut it so that when wrapped around the internal battery, it was a very snug fit into the seat post. It has worked without any problem at all.:thumbsup:


----------



## mejepa

*Synapse 2014 + Di2 internal battery.*

This means that the internal battery fits perfectly into the thin (25,4 mm) new Synapse seat post, doesn’t it? This is my concern.

View attachment 290366


Regards.


----------



## trauma-md

mejepa said:


> This means that the internal battery fits perfectly into the thin (25,4 mm) new Synapse seat post, doesn’t it? This is my concern.
> 
> View attachment 290366
> 
> 
> Regards.


Not perfectly, it's still loose and that's why you'll need some pipe foam to make it snug


----------



## mejepa

Thanks.


----------



## Martyk22

*RE: Di2 retrofit of synapse*



trauma-md said:


> I replaced mechanical DA on mine for 9070 and I can honestly tell you it's the perfect bike now…I would wait or upgrade…lovin' this Synapse



Did the split at the base of the seat tube in the Synapse create any issues with you with internally wiring the Di2? Reason I ask, is I just got off the phone with Calfee designs to see what their experience has been wiring up the Synapse and they haven't done any as of yet and were concerned that they might not be able to in light of the seat tube design.


----------



## trauma-md

Both columns of the split seat tube are hollow and the wires can be easily passed through them. I guided the FD wire through one and the battery through the other....not a problem.


----------



## trauma-md

Oh my


----------



## zamboni

trauma-md said:


> Oh my
> 
> View attachment 291111


Got another new bike MD ?


----------



## nonamed

trauma-md said:


> Oh my


What size?


----------



## Dan Gerous

trauma-md said:


> Oh my
> 
> View attachment 291111


Hot damn! :thumbsup:


----------



## trauma-md

It's a 51cm. Contemplating buying it, I actually have it built up now. 

It's 16lbs with pedals and SRM...which I'm a little disappointed with. My SuperX with discs is actually lighter.

The wheels are absolutely beautiful and the brakes are...well...Shimano discs....'nuff said.

I'm going to have to sell my EVO di2, though and it's 14.6lbs fully stock.

Decisions...1st world probs...etc


----------



## Martyk22

If you get a chance to ride it, I'd be curious as to your thoughts compared to the regular hi-mod. I'm considering the synapse hi-mod but want the di2. Disc brakes weren't really on my radar this time around wanting to wait till all the kinks were out, but.................

Having seen it, any feelings about that "wrap around" solution to the rear disc brake? Good engineering or quick solution to getting the bike out in a timely fashion?


----------



## nonamed

What is the seatpost offset in new synapse '14 ? and standard stem length in Synapse for frame 54 and 56 ?


----------



## Team Sarcasm

trauma-md said:


> Decisions...1st world probs...etc


I had a friend that wanted a Chipotle (Americanized Mexican food restaurant) gift card. She got a fully loaded Ipad and cried


----------



## Dan Gerous

nonamed said:


> What is the seatpost offset in new synapse '14 ? and standard stem length in Synapse for frame 54 and 56 ?


The seatpost has 20mm of setback and I'm pretty sure the stems of 54 and 56 are 100mm.


----------



## Buzzatronic

Just got my Synapse Carbon 5. Gotta wait to do anything with it until after work. :/


----------



## kps88

The tires make a huge difference in IMO to the feel of a bike. I rode my Secteur with GPS 4KS tires all last year. Enjoyed the bike. End of season I took of those tires and placed originals (whatever cheap Specialized tires...Espoir?). The bike felt completely different. I actually didn't like the ride at all. 

Test rode an SS EVO. It felt way smoother and it had crap Mavic tires than the Secteur. I would never, ever use the word "harsh" with the EVO. Quite frankly, its such a strong word that people are misusing it. The EVO is not a harsh bike and many, many, many others have stated otherwise.

People also act as if a race bike is so difficult on the body...what a joke. I have been riding with quite a few 50+ riders (3 in their late 60's) that have race bikes (race geometry). None ride endurance bikes. It actually surprised me at first. I started to get to know them and ask questions. They don't have back issues, etc from riding a race bike. They all love the bike they are on (half of them carbon bikes). One like let me ride his Madone. I didn't feel any difference except in my head (because of all that talk about race/endurance Geo's). I figured I would be a cripple if I rode it 10 miles...I felt nothing different. I felt fine.

My lbs guy and former pro rides both geo's. One is a caad 10 and other a fuji carbon (endurance geo). He laughs how scared people are of "race" bikes.

Try BOTH and dont listen to people. Everything is subjective. What one says is completely different than another says. Tires do make a diffirence. But try to ride both bikes.


----------



## Dan Gerous

There has been a period when race bikes were stiff, too stiff. Pro cyclists and bike designers thought the stiffest it can be (in all areas and directions), the more efficient it is... Well after a while people understood that was wrong so these days, good race bikes are very efficient but they're not uncomfortable at all. A SuperSix Evo can be ridden for 8 hours on less than perfect roads and be ready for more the next day.

Of course, if someone is out of shape, has back problems, is overweight or has other issues, well he may find it unconfortable to even attempt to ride all day on a race bike (or perhaps any bike) but if you're fit, healthy, have been riding bikes for a while, a modern race bike is fine as an endurance bike. Remember that in most cases, racers on race bikes are the ones who ride the longest and who put the most milage per year so there is no problem, a good race bike well fitted is designed for that. Bikes with taller headtubes, shorter reach and more built-in 'suspension' are marketed as endurance bikes and gravel grinders because it's trendy these days and it sounds cooler than market them as bikes for people with less fitness and banged up bodies. There is nothing wrong with wanting such a bike and feeling better on it and not everyone has the time and luck to ride as much as we'd want, but I agree with kps88, race bikes are not difficult on the bodies if the bodies are healthy, they're designed for people who ride more.

The beauty of the latest Synapse though, is that they blurred the lines between both categories. It's not 'just' a comfort bike for old guys and it's not a pure race bike... But it's perfectly at ease with both. It's aggressive, light, efficient enough to be raced but it's smooth enough for those seeking a more relaxed, smoother ride. It's a very polyvalent package.


----------



## Team Sarcasm

kps88 said:


> I figured I would be a cripple if I rode it 10 miles...I felt nothing different. I felt fine.


Now I am not going to say that race bikes cripple you, but I will play devils advocate. 

First off, if you think harsh is a "harsh" words, youre a weenie.

10 miles is enough for you to be impressed/not impressed with a bike, but it's not enough to see you're longevity on a bike. A 3 hour ride may change your mind. 

But I was actually looking at the synapse and evo/caad10 geo charts.

A 56 synapse has a 18.6cm head tube
a 58 evo/caad10 has a 17.5cm (which is the frame size i ride, I'm 6'2") both are normal carbon. 

Depending on how you do your spacers/stem angle.....could be enough of the race position while keeping some endurance. 

But come summer it will be time to make a choice between a caad10, a synapse and a caadx. The synapse is only in the running if it goes on sale  Which since they redesigned it I am willing to bet they will do a sale...


----------



## kps88

Not everyone here is an experienced rider with years under their saddle.
The term "harsh" is a bad term to use on a high quality road bike.
It's not a harsh bike at all. But the geo argument is too hyped in both
boards I belong too. There are many experienced riders that have ridden both/own both and say that neither will hurt you if you have a decent condition body. Of course if you have back issues, go with endurance. But its not as if the SS would cause a back issue....poor fitting and fitness do.


----------



## jkbatca

I know from another thread that someone has a 2014 Synapse Disc 3 Ultegra, but has anyone purchased a 2014 Synapse Disc 5 105 (alloy) yet? Has anyone seen these bikes in the LBSs recently?


----------



## Srode

I've seen a 105 disc at the local Cannondale shop - it's a nice bike, looks sharp. It's a 54cm size. You have questions about it?


----------



## jkbatca

Srode said:


> I've seen a 105 disc at the local Cannondale shop - it's a nice bike, looks sharp. It's a 54cm size. You have questions about it?


Thanks, been looking for one at an LBS. Wondering what width of tires can you put on that bike?


----------



## Srode

I have 28mm GP 4 seasons on mine. The width in the front fork and between the chain. Stays is the limiting factor. Might be able to go on size up but it would be tight depending on the tire. 28mm 4 seasons fit easily.

On edit - As I'm sure you are aware, the bikes share the same frame and fork too, so 28's are an easy fit, and I have fenders too. Couldn't go any larger with the fenders though.


----------



## jkbatca

Srode said:


> I have 28mm GP 4 seasons on mine. The width in the front fork and between the chain. Stays is the limiting factor. Might be able to go on size up but it would be tight depending on the tire. 28mm 4 seasons fit easily.
> 
> On edit - As I'm sure you are aware, the bikes share the same frame and fork too, so 28's are an easy fit, and I have fenders too. Couldn't go any larger with the fenders though.


OK thanks for the info!


----------



## nonamed

I am 179cm height and my inseam is 81cm . 54 or 56 Synapse ? I will be looking for more harsh-racy geo althotugh I know that this frame is called to be comfort geo.


----------



## s2ktaxi

Decided to order a women's frame  - liked the color scheme better. Just needed a new handlebar. Used up some leftover parts from older bikes (handlebar, seat (blasphemy ), crank, chainrings, cassette. Went with a tubeless setup since it's a winter/rain bike - minimizing the need to change tires is good. ended up losing 2 lbs from stock (orig. 21 lbs) despite adding fenders that weigh about a pound. Stock wheels and crankset were heavy. The cassette, seat and handlebar are 80-100g lighter each.


----------



## Srode

What size frame and what's the rest of the build have in it? I'd love to be under 21 lbs with fenders on mine.


----------



## gabedad

Does anyone know if the hi-mod ultegra comes with a short or medium derailleur? I want to put an 11-32 on it.


----------



## tipstall

Mine came with a 32.


----------



## Dan Gerous

tipstall said:


> Mine came with a 32.


A 32? Not sure the so-called RULES allow that! :wink5:


----------



## tipstall

With my knees that is allowed.


----------



## gabedad

tipstall said:


> Mine came with a 32.


Was it the hi-mod or the regular Ultegra?


----------



## galerien

Hello,

I have synape ultrega which comes with seatpost 25,4 x 350 and 15 mm setback.
I would like tot place my saddle a little more backwards , so I see that the hi-mod has a seatpost from fsa . 
Do anyone know how much setback they have and where I can get a hand on one of these . They are nog on the website of fsa. 

Thanks


----------



## Vince77

Hi,

FSA do one with a 20mm layback, if you get in touch with the distributor they will give you the product number. 

I want one with a 25mm layback, but looks as though I'll be waiting a while. Shame on Cannondale for not giving us more choice.


----------



## galerien

Vince77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> FSA do one with a 20mm layback, if you get in touch with the distributor they will give you the product number.
> 
> I want one with a 25mm layback, but looks as though I'll be waiting a while. Shame on Cannondale for not giving us more choice.



Oké thanks I will do that
Yes , cannondale left us with not a lot of choise regarding the seatpost


----------



## Nubster

gabedad said:


> Was it the hi-mod or the regular Ultegra?


My Carbon 4 Rival came with a 32.


----------



## s2ktaxi

Srode said:


> What size frame and what's the rest of the build have in it? I'd love to be under 21 lbs with fenders on mine.


50cm
Thomson carbon handlebars -80g
SRAM XG 11-26 cassette -150g
Specialized Romin carbon rail gel seat -100g
Reynolds Pro Disc wheels -500g
Hutchinson Atom Tubeless tires -200g
Cannondale Si Crankset w/Mk V chainrings -350g
Xpedo Ti SPD pedals -200g

Could have probably saved another 200-250g going to my old SRAM Red shifters and derailleurs but decided to stick with stock 105.

Fenders +500g


----------



## Srode

Nice build - like the wheels, not sure they would work for met at 185lbs with 24 spoke front and back on disc wheels.


----------



## gabedad

Nubster said:


> My Carbon 4 Rival came with a 32.


Thanks but I was referring to the synapse not the rival...

thanks anyways


----------



## gabedad

I received an answer back from cannondale store

can put a 32t cassette on the Hi-mod 3 Ultegra, and, the answer is yes – actually we got a 51cm in stock and built it up.

So no need for a new rear deraillieur

thanks all that responded


----------



## Nubster

..................


----------



## fishboy316

I rode a synapse 5 105 and Loved it. Was waiting to buy at the end pf march but now have been tempted by the Giant guys! Owner of the local shop has picked up the Giant line. He is pushing a Giant Defy composite 0 with ultegra Di2 ($2500) group. Gonna ride it this weekend and probably decide. I really do like the synapse though


----------



## gabedad

I want to try a giant too. I live in mass and it's just been too cold for test rides


----------



## DNM

My new Hi-Mod with older Super Record parts and Thompson non-set-back seat post.


----------



## nonamed

DNM said:


> My new Hi-Mod with older Super Record parts and Thompson non-set-back seat post.


What is the Frame size and your height/inseam ?


----------



## framesti

*new vs old Synapse*

Can you guys give your opinions after comparing 2014 synapse vs older Synapse, 2014 Giant Defy?


----------



## DNM

nonamed said:


> What is the Frame size and your height/inseam ?


Frame: 54cm
Height: 5-11
Inseam: 31.5" (80cm)


----------



## nonamed

DNM said:


> Frame: 54cm
> Height: 5-11
> Inseam: 31.5" (80cm)


Were You fitted ? I ask casue I hesitate between 54 vs 56 frame size . I am 5'11" with 82cm inseam. And want to adjust Synapse for a bit more racy position. Thanks for info and congrats awesome bike.


----------



## Buzzatronic

I wonder if the 54cm would be too small for 5'11" unless you have a long torso. I'm 6'0" and my 2014 56cm is a tiny bit short (but the 58cm would be too tall). I don't know my exact inseam tho so maybe I have longer legs than normal.


----------



## DNM

nonamed said:


> Were You fitted ? I ask casue I hesitate between 54 vs 56 frame size . I am 5'11" with 82cm inseam. And want to adjust Synapse for a bit more racy position. Thanks for info and congrats awesome bike.


You can do a lot with stem angles to negate the longer head tube. I was fitted on a previous bike. This one feels a little short on reach, but I am running a 90mm stem. For the $ you would spend, many shops will fit you no charge. For me, determine sizing by equivalent (wrong term, I refer to the level length intersection with seat post) top tube length is how you choose a frame size. Seat posts are the easiest thing to adjust to fit. 

I can fit properly on my 58cm CAAD5, but with a 75mm stem and the seat tube slammed down. 

I, too felt right between sizes. I think you could get either to fit. Do you like short or long stems? I dislike the feel of steering a long stem, personally. If you feel that way also, go with the 56, a reverse rise stem, and a short top cap.


----------



## nonamed

DNM said:


> You can do a lot with stem angles to negate the longer head tube. I was fitted on a previous bike. This one feels a little short on reach, but I am running a 90mm stem. For the $ you would spend, many shops will fit you no charge. For me, determine sizing by equivalent (wrong term, I refer to the level length intersection with seat post) top tube length is how you choose a frame size. Seat posts are the easiest thing to adjust to fit.


I rather prefer longer stem 100-120mm so looks like I would rather choose 54 frame size but first need to get some RETUL Muve fitting (Can't get new Synapse '14 in local LBS)

Synapse 54 size frame comes with 90mm ?


----------



## DNM

Shop sold me frameset, (frame, fork, headset) only. From a part-out. Not a normal situation.


----------



## Team Sarcasm

gabedad said:


> Thanks but I was referring to the synapse not the rival...
> 
> thanks anyways


rival is the group set....


----------



## gabedad

sorry - I meant Shimano - don't know if they would be set up the same. Synapse hi-mod with ultegra comes 11-28. I did find out it can take the 11-32 stock RD

Thanks!


----------



## Rumpelstielzchen

I ordered my Synapse on last christmas and this morning I could build it up. It looks so great and fits me perfect. I don't look back to my Caad 10. The Wheels are Tune Schwarzbrenner and the total weight including pedals and cages is 6.28 KG (Size 58).


----------



## dawit123

Sweet ride. Now get the Cannondale themed Sidi shoes


----------



## chadgo31

2014 Synapse Ultegra disc just finished. Whisky 50mm (25mm width, no weight limit, 28 hole) rims and DT Swiss 350 straight pull hubs. Shimano cx calipers. Whisky handlebar. 19.3 lbs for a size 56cm. Rolling on Schwalbe 28mm tires. Rides great!


----------



## Srode

Looks great - where did you get the wheels and how much if you don't mind me asking? What adapter for the crank?


----------



## scooterman

gabedad said:


> I received an answer back from cannondale store
> 
> can put a 32t cassette on the Hi-mod 3 Ultegra, and, the answer is yes – actually we got a 51cm in stock and built it up.
> 
> So no need for a new rear deraillieur
> 
> thanks all that responded


I've sold 2 hi-mod ultegra synapse's they both came with 32T's even though the specs say 28T.


----------



## gabedad

scooterman said:


> I've sold 2 hi-mod ultegra synapse's they both came with 32T's even though the specs say 28T.


hmm - that's interesting. Thanks


----------



## mejepa

DNM said:


> My new Hi-Mod with older Super Record parts and Thompson non-set-back seat post.
> View attachment 292805


How did you installed Campy in a BB30a frame?
Regards.


----------



## Force31

Srode said:


> Looks great - where did you get the wheels and how much if you don't mind me asking? What adapter for the crank?


Wheel parts were ordered from Quality shop and handbuilt. Just under $1500 for the set. BB30 adapter is from Wheels Manufacturing. Really simple to install and works great. Never had a problem w/their adapters.


----------



## trauma-md

Finally getting some miles on it. Perfect machine for these winter destroyed $h!t roads.....had a problem with rear caliper leaking (yikes)...promptly fixed by Shimano. Now is perfect.


----------



## Buzzatronic

Here's mine overlooking Seattle on a 60mi ride yesterday:


----------



## 2702

I wanted a 14 Synapse but could not afford a carbon one as it was going to be over 2k with tax. So picked up a leftover 12 model today . Very happy with the looks and the extremely smooth ride.


----------



## skippyp

well here it is, my new 61cm alloy disc 5. With pedals, bottle cages (with color identity crisis) and empty bag I'm right at 23.6lb.
now, any suggestions on race wheels for this 6bolt disc set up?


----------



## Dan Gerous

skippyp said:


> Now, any suggestions on race wheels for this 6bolt disc set up?


What's your budget? And for what kind of races? (disc brakes are still illegal in road races anyway). There's not many pre-built disc ready road wheels yet but there are many options when looking at XC 29er wheels... Or pick nice disc hubs and have them laced to road or 29er rims.


----------



## houleskis

Gang,
I'm seriously considering trading in my 2012 Supersix for a 2014 Synapse. The roads where I live are fairly rough and I'm tired of feeling like I'm getting kicked in the butt every crack in the road I ride over.

Question is: I'm debating back and forth between a regular Carbon 3 Ultegra and the Ultegra Hi-Mod 3. It's a $700 difference for me.

Has anyone ridden both bikes? Can you provide a review? I've only ridden the Carbon 5 as no shops in my area carry any other models in my size. I'd need a special order so I want to make sure I get it right the first time!


----------



## Camjsand

trauma-md said:


> Not perfectly, it's still loose and that's why you'll need some pipe foam to make it snug


Hi, I, read your success with routing DI2 on the synapse. For the fd, where did you pass the cable into the frame?
thanks


----------



## jeffidiah

Camjsand said:


> Hi, I, read your success with routing DI2 on the synapse. For the fd, where did you pass the cable into the frame?
> thanks


there is a small hole on the back of the seat tube right behind the FD uses the gm01 round grommet. I used a 350MM wire and it connects right up with Junction B


----------



## trauma-md

Camjsand said:


> Hi, I, read your success with routing DI2 on the synapse. For the fd, where did you pass the cable into the frame?
> thanks


The wire for the front derailleur goes from Junction B (internally placed usually in the bottom of the down tube) and out the rear of the seat tube where there is a hole specific for the externalization of the FD wire.


----------



## Nubster

Need new tires on my Synapse. Thinking about jumping up to 28mm's. Anyone running 28's on there bike? Any fit issues?

***EDIT***

I now see the Hi-Mods come with 28's. Mine is a carbon 4. Is it safe to assume that if they fit a Hi-Mod they'll fit my non Hi-Mod?


----------



## dired

Nubster said:


> Need new tires on my Synapse. Thinking about jumping up to 28mm's. Anyone running 28's on there bike? Any fit issues?
> 
> ***EDIT***
> 
> I now see the Hi-Mods come with 28's. Mine is a carbon 4. Is it same to assume that if they fit a Hi-Mod they'll fit my non Hi-Mod?


Should be the same. I'm waiting to receive Rubino 3 28c, to run with full length fenders.


----------



## nonamed

What is the Bar width mounted on 54 frame size ? Is it 42cm c-c ? Could anyone measure?


----------



## TTigg

trauma-md said:


> Finally getting some miles on it. Perfect machine for these winter destroyed $h!t roads.....had a problem with rear caliper leaking (yikes)...promptly fixed by Shimano. Now is perfect.
> View attachment 293887


Nice ride, 
Mind if I ask what's your space under the stem is? Hard to see from the pic. 

Thanks
SC


----------



## veloci1

Here is my 2014 Synapse Hi Mod.

i love this bike. it handles like the EVo and it is a little more comfy. it just takes off the road buzz. EVO is not uncomfortable, the Synapse is just comfortable.
perfect bike for me.


----------



## nonamed

veloci1 said:


> Here is my 2014 Synapse Hi Mod.
> 
> i love this bike. it handles like the EVo and it is a little more comfy. it just takes off the road buzz. EVO is not uncomfortable, the Synapse is just comfortable.
> perfect bike for me.
> 
> View attachment 301226


What do You have on Your seatpost? Is it a strip of white tape?


----------



## veloci1

yes, it is a strip of white tape. the seatpost came lose a few weeks back and i had the seatpost torqued to specs. i just want to make sure it does not move and the white tape will be the best indicator while riding.


----------



## nonamed

veloci1 said:


> yes, it is a strip of white tape. the seatpost came lose a few weeks back and i had the seatpost torqued to specs. i just want to make sure it does not move and the white tape will be the best indicator while riding.


Had the same problem, but no chance to insert my torque wrench into bolt to tighten bolt precisely to 4-5Nm as in manual.
What torque wrench do You use?


----------



## rockworks

chadgo31 said:


> View attachment 293645
> 2014 Synapse Ultegra disc just finished. Whisky 50mm (25mm width, no weight limit, 28 hole) rims and DT Swiss 350 straight pull hubs. Shimano cx calipers. Whisky handlebar. 19.3 lbs for a size 56cm. Rolling on Schwalbe 28mm tires. Rides great!


Is crank is a shimano ultegra 6800?


----------



## hoodriverlife

deleted... i just saw another thread on my gravel grinder tire size question...


----------



## Donn12

skippyp said:


> well here it is, my new 61cm alloy disc 5. With pedals, bottle cages (with color identity crisis) and empty bag I'm right at 23.6lb.
> now, any suggestions on race wheels for this 6bolt disc set up?
> 
> View attachment 294850


HED makes some nice clinchers that are pretty wide...I think they are around $1k


----------



## Srode

skippyp said:


> well here it is, my new 61cm alloy disc 5. With pedals, bottle cages (with color identity crisis) and empty bag I'm right at 23.6lb.
> now, any suggestions on race wheels for this 6bolt disc set up?
> 
> View attachment 294850


Reynolds has a decent wheel set for a bit under $1000 which is at least a pound lighter than those OEMs. I've been happy with them so far on mine.


----------



## stormur

DNM said:


> My new Hi-Mod with older Super Record parts and Thompson non-set-back seat post.
> View attachment 292805


Hello. Is your invention still working flawlessly (BB30A-> UltraTorque) ? 

Finally I managed to buy frameset ( previous bicycle came incomplete & with damaged carbon in bb area  ), so have to consider drivetrain again... Or Record'15 / Chorus mix or Force 22...


----------



## stormur

Hi. Did you BB30A:Campa UT bb still works well ?


----------



## SynSyn

View attachment 313576


I guess this thread is more appropriate for a Synapse.
Any ideas to shave off some weight? 7245 g / 15.97 lb nett weight (for all distrustful folk out there).


----------



## stormur

It's not 7.25kg  no way. List to lighten your bike is very long. Except frame, post ( not so much choices here ) and crank ALL is considered as "heavy". To not sacrifice safety/ efficiency 1000g down is very possible. With a lot of €/$/£ .


----------



## SynSyn

What do you mean no way? 
It weighs in at 7245 g nett weight, namely without pedals and bottle cage, which add another 240 g (209 g Mavic Zxellium SL pedals + 28 g FSA SLK bottle cage).


----------



## stormur

Why ? because I have Synapse HiMod with EVERYTHING lighter than mounted on your bike and it weights 7.3kg. That include 1.3kg tubular wheelset, campagnolo Record.... just all is lighter. Even frame is being non-disc. That's why. Even without pedals  Or you just try to convince all that 1.8kg wheels and 900g heavier groupset ( to not mention heavier frameset and ALL other components ) make just 200g difference  .


----------



## SynSyn

Before you get impolite read the pic properly.


----------



## stormur

( reply to edited by you " calling you liar " ) , So my answer is : I do.
From whole bike real weight to tire weight. 

I am wrong ( and owe you deepest apologies ) ONLY if all below is true : 

- disc frameset is as light as rim brake frameset
- disc brake groupset from Shimano is as light as Campagnolo Record '15
- 160g saddle, 110g stem & 190g bar is as light as yours, but not more
- 1320g tubular wheelset weights same as "1530g" wheelset ( without rim tape )
- Michelin Pro4 weight 187g ( which is not , I know, you know, even Michelin knows claiming 206g ). 

All know that all above is BS... so conclusion is simple. Not convinient for you, but simple. Two choices only : or your scale is f___d, or .... read first word in this topic.


----------



## stormur

BTW Bike weight is -as a rule- ready to ride. Pedals, bottle cages, speed sensors.. all included. 

I believe in real weight bit below 8kg, which is very nice for disc frameset. It's fabulous bike- just enjoy it. few hundred grams will not make you faster, just will drain your wallet  Sagan's bike with all fancy-shmancy lightweight equipment weight was about 7.5kg...


----------



## SynSyn

stormur said:


> ( reply to edited by you " calling you liar " ) , So my answer is : I do.
> From whole bike real weight to tire weight.
> 
> I am wrong ( and owe you deepest apologies ) ONLY if all below is true :
> 
> - disc frameset is as light as rim brake frameset
> - disc brake groupset from Shimano is as light as Campagnolo Record '15
> - 160g saddle, 110g stem & 190g bar is as light as yours, but not more
> - 1320g tubular wheelset weights same as "1530g" wheelset ( without rim tape )
> - Michelin Pro4 weight 187g ( which is not , I know, you know, even Michelin knows claiming 206g ).
> 
> All know that all above is BS... so conclusion is simple. Not convinient for you, but simple. Two choices only : or your scale is f___d, or .... read first word in this topic.


I usually do not respond to ignorant idiots but I will do this time.

Frame size 54. No "disc brake groupset", just Dura Ace 11s (except shifters). Saddle 180g, stem about 140g (ZIPP Service Course SL 12cm/-17), handlebar about 235g (Cdale C1 42cm). Wheels 1535g, no rim tape. Tyres 175g (Pro4 Comp - Michelin claims 180g), tubes 50g (Conti Supersonic). So, nett weight 7245g. Sorry if this ruins your perception of your bike.


----------



## SynSyn

Oh, by the way, where it not for the disc brakes, bike should be about 6.8kg. Just ask around.


----------



## stormur

Straightforward : 

My 54 frame is lighter than yours, being non disc. Difference is 200g approx.

Wheelset difference is 200g

lets say rest of weights is true, then mine are another 100g lighter. 

Already 500g i'm lighter than you. And we clame same weight. 

Now add weight difference on DA + disc brakes vs Record & rim brakes. 

to be gentle ( VERY gentle ! ) : 200g. 

together : 700g

what you "talked", "heared"... it's irrelevant. Your bike is not 7.35. Period. 

You have to live with this, I'm more than fine with mine  

BTW Sagans was 7.45 ( Sram Red , 1200g tubulars ) ... your on MUCH heavier equipment is... lighter . MIRACLE  

EOT 4me. NFA.


----------



## SynSyn

stormur said:


> Straightforward :
> 
> My 54 frame is lighter than yours, being non disc. Difference is 200g approx.
> 
> Wheelset difference is 200g
> 
> lets say rest of weights is true, then mine are another 100g lighter.
> 
> Already 500g i'm lighter than you. And we clame same weight.
> 
> Now add weight difference on DA + disc brakes vs Record & rim brakes.
> 
> to be gentle ( VERY gentle ! ) : 200g.
> 
> together : 700g
> 
> what you "talked", "heared"... it's irrelevant. Your bike is not 7.35. Period.
> 
> You have to live with this, I'm more than fine with mine
> 
> BTW Sagans was 7.45 ( Sram Red , 1200g tubulars ) ... your on MUCH heavier equipment is... lighter . MIRACLE
> 
> EOT 4me. NFA.


Why are you getting so excited? Bike is 7245g netto.

Have look here (7.36 kg for a 58 frame with Di2) and you may realize your ignorance.

Cannondale Synapse Hi-Mod Disc Dura-Ace Di2 review - BikeRadar


----------



## SynSyn

Got it?


----------

